# Timeline of Physiological Changes when you Quit Smoking



## Hooked (22/4/18)

For all those who have quit or are trying to quit:

Where are you on this timeline?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hooked (22/4/18)

I'm between 1 and 5 years (I stopped smoking about 3 or 4 years ago)


----------



## Raindance (22/4/18)

Hooked said:


> For all those who have quit or are trying to quit:
> 
> Where are you on this timeline?
> 
> View attachment 129980


So at age 65 I will be able to get married to a 18 year old and survive the wedding night... Good to know!

Regards

Reactions: Funny 10


----------



## Armed (22/4/18)

3-9 months
Feel like my lung capacity must be brilliant coz of the loooong inhales

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Armed (22/4/18)

and keeping it in so i dont blow out too much vapor at work

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Hooked (22/4/18)

Armed said:


> and keeping it in so i dont blow out too much vapor at work



lol I went to collect some things from Takealot today and while I was at the counter, waiting for them to bring my order through, I was stealth-vaping with my Smok Priv One. It's small - I can hold it in my hand and no-one can see it, but of course they can see the vapour. So I pretended that I was looking for something in my handbag and blew the vapour into it. If anyone saw me they must have thought I'm very short-sighted as I needed to stick my head in my bag to look for something!

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Stillwaters (23/4/18)

Hooked said:


> lol I went to collect some things from Takealot today and while I was at the counter, waiting for them to bring my order through, I was stealth-vaping with my Smok Priv One. It's small - I can hold it in my hand and no-one can see it, but of course they can see the vapour. So I pretended that I was looking for something in my handbag and blew the vapour into it. If anyone saw me they must have thought I'm very short-sighted as I needed to stick my head in my bag to look for something!


Solution - take a half to three quarter inhale, release fire button but continue inhaling for your normal length of time. Hold breath for 30 seconds before exhaling. Vapour is greatly reduced and possibly eliminated so there is little to no evidence apart from the scent of your juice

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## RainstormZA (23/4/18)

Armed said:


> 3-9 months
> Feel like my lung capacity must be brilliant coz of the loooong inhales



Yeah I can fog up a room in no time lol

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Blacklung (14/5/18)

2 years....Only regret is that i didn't start vaping earlier.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------

